# First equine, donkey or a horse?



## Bicycle (Aug 18, 2011)

Way off in the distant future (at least 15 years away I imagine) I would like to get some kind of equine. Not for shows or competions, just as a rideable pet (it would be neat if I could train it to plough or drive also, but not required). Which do you think would make a better first equine? From what I've seen, donkeys aren't flighty, handle harsh weather well, thrive on cheaper feed, and have great memories. On the other hand, a smallish draft horse sounds like it might be more forgiving of beginner mistakes. I like drafty Halfingers, although most of the Halfingers I've seen lately look like little palomino Arabians with attitudes to match  . Either one would preferably be an older already trained gelding. I plan on having goats and other farm animals also, but they wouldn't be in the same pasture.
So which do you all think would make a better first equine, a donkey or a horse?


----------



## Bicycle (Aug 19, 2011)

...anybody? Opinions and critiques are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bicycle (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm leaning twords the donkey, because they're so hardy and mello.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 20, 2011)

Bicycle said:
			
		

> I'm leaning twords the donkey, because they're so hardy and mello.


donkey's i hear can be pretty mean. i know the mini's r. we had a friend who's mini donkey killed her mini pony. i've heard various stories of them doing other little things. how about u go inbetween and get a pony?  13 hands (big enough to ride) and fuzzy


----------



## greenacres (Aug 20, 2011)

For the record, my mini-donk is NOT mean, he is a sweetheart, but I am sure temperament has something to do with handling. My pony is the one you have to watch out for.   I vote donkey....


----------



## manybirds (Aug 20, 2011)

greenacres said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1860_dsc_0440.jpg
> For the record, my mini-donk is NOT mean, he is a sweetheart, but I am sure temperament has something to do with handling. My pony is the one you have to watch out for.   I vote donkey....


I know some nice ones too. But i also know of some with temperments. I really don't think it matters what u get, as long as u like it.


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 22, 2011)

I say you should get a nice registered Quarter Horse. The more foundation breeding the better is what I say! Probably an older, broke one. They are very good begginer horses! Just make sure you look around and do enough "test drives" before making a decision. If you plan on keeping at your own property, consider a mini horse to be a buddy for it. You wouldnt want it to be alone because they are herd animals and miniatures thrive just on pasture & a little bit of hay. They live long and you can find a grade(unregistered ones) cheap.


----------



## Lalaith (Sep 6, 2011)

For a first equine, I would recommend leasing or part-boarding a horse before making the decision to buy one and bring it home.  Learning to care for and to ride a horse is a steep learning curve and the information may be a bit of an overload.  You can "practice" on your lease horse and also get a feel for the type of animal you really get along with best before comitting to one.  When the time comes, you will be more confident in your abilities and better able to make an informed choice.  

Of course, all animals are different even within a breed, but as far as beginner-safe mounts go I really like draft crosses and Quarter Horses.  They tend to be sensible, economical to feed, can live in or out in winter, and they can "take a joke."  

Depending on where you live, donkeys may need special care.  Their coat is not waterproof like a horse's so they may require blanketing in the cold rain or wet snow.  As well, if your forage is too rich they can become prone to founder.  This is true of horses too but donkeys seem to be more sensitive.  Finally, while donkeys are excellent companions and intelligent, they can at times present more of a handling challenge to their owners.    

So to sum up:  I'd partboard a draft X or a QH until you have a feel for the business of looking after an equine, then look into buying one or rescuing from a shelter.  I'd save the donkey until you've been a horse owner for several years.  Whatever you decide, good luck and enjoy your new pet!


----------

